# gif animations



## eggy900 (Nov 28, 2004)

To make these gifs i set up my tripod and set a timer on a 4-shot burst sequence whilst juggling in front of the camera. I used image ready to convert it into a gif animation.







I then edited all the frames so that they were on a different background






For this animation i shot a short .mov video of a friend juggling and also used image ready to convert it to a looping .gif animation







comments please


----------



## Corry (Nov 28, 2004)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## jadin (Nov 29, 2004)

I like the first and third. The different background a) doesn't help it and b) has areas of obvious editing (i'm not referring to the background either)


----------



## eggy900 (Nov 29, 2004)

yeh, spose i could have spent more time with the lasso


----------



## Niki (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice! 

I like #1 better than #2. I don't know, but your head seems odd in #2...I mean it moves weird way or how to say :?

Anyway, nice work.


----------

